# desserts and canning?



## Tammy (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm not that experience at canning and have a lot of questions on what can be canned and what can't. I was wondering what kind of desserts could be canned if any. I know that you can do pie fillings but was wondering if you could can things like rice pudding? I tend to make big portions when i could and have decided to start canning a lot of it for later to be more prepared. I'd love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a rice-cooker at home and usually make very large quantities of rice as well. In the past, I have just made the rice-pudding, spoon it into single-serving freezer containers and dropped into the deep-freeze. When wanting to serve, I will place the container into warm-water to thaw, pour into the top of a double-boiler and slowly raise to eating temperature while supper is on the table.

If you would like, here is one recipe that I like (love the raisins in it):

_3/4 c. leftover rice
3/4 c. milk
3/4 c. seedless raisins
1 egg, separated
3 tbsp. sugar
1 tsp. vanilla
1/8 tsp. salt (optional)
Sprinkle cinnamon (optional)

Combine rice, milk and raisins in a saucepan. Mix together the egg yolk, 2 tablespoons sugar, vanilla and salt. Stir into rice mixture. Cook over medium heat, stirring constantly, until mixture comes to a boil. Reduce heat to low and cook again stirring constantly, until thick and creamy, about 5 minutes. Take off heat and cool (quickly done in freezer).
Beat the egg white until it begins to hold a shape. Then beat in remaining 1 tablespoon of sugar. Fold into the cooled rice. Serve with whipped cream or yogurt. Serves 3-4.

To make a chocolate flavored pudding, add 1/2 square of melted unsweetened chocolate to the milk before combining with rice; skip the raisins._

I don't see any real reason why you couldn't can this recipe, I haven't tried it myself.


----------



## Tammy (Sep 12, 2009)

I wonder if it would be okay to can the rice pudding since it contains eggs. Do you or does anyone think that would make a difference. I dont know that many recipes that are can if they involve eggs or not. Would like if someone could get back with me on this.


----------



## bearlysceneranch (Sep 18, 2010)

I know you can't home can anything with dairy. It's not safe. There is an awesome website I found years ago Where to Find Pick-Your-Own Fruit and Vegetable Farms / Orchards for Local, Fresh Fruit, Vegetables and Pumpkins, Along With Canning, Freezing & Preserving Instructions! It has info on canning/canning recipers and local farms that you can pick your own produce.


----------

